# Unites States to sail again ?



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

*SS United States*

The decades-long effort to steer the famed ocean liner SS United States away from the scrap yard took a major step forward Thursday with the announcement that a luxury cruise ship line has signed an agreement with the nonprofit group that owns the vessel to renovate it and return it to sea if practicable.

The announcement Thursday at the Manhattan Cruise Terminal that Crystal Cruises has bought the ship for cruises to start out of New York.(Thumb)(Thumb)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

That would be nice John . Derek


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Somewhere or other, the dreamer and the accountant need to meet.

May their meeting be fruitful!


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Figure quoted is $900 million to refurbish - all you have is a hull, asbestos in E.R. how the costs could escalate . T.G. I did not have to survey her!!!


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

"......if practicable."

The most important words in John's original post.

Roy.


----------



## captainjohn (Jun 5, 2007)

Actually, all the asbestos was removed in Turkey some years ago, as were most if not all interior non-structural bulkheads. There are several sites on the web showing interior views, including ER. Pretty much a blank slate to work with, particularly as regards re-engining , presumably from steam to diesel-electric. They say they're going to give her sufficient power to maintain 30+ kts. speed, possibly using LNG. If this actually happens, I'll dust off my license and try to go back to sea.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Does anyone have any information regarding the condition of the hull/plate thickness etcetera. I would assume that the outside decks are pretty grim too.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

On TV this morning they said they would have to replace the engine.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> On TV this morning they said they would have to replace the engine.


Booked your inaugural cruise yet John? (==D)


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

#8. Satanic Mechanic said he had a couple of Detroit Diesels going spare. 

Roy.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Gulpers said:


> Booked your inaugural cruise yet John? (==D)



If I am still around Ray, know of any young things that would like to go along with me, one to lift me in and off my wheel chair and one to keep me warm at nigh and change my nappies.[=P](Jester)(Jester)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> If I am still around Ray, know of any young things that would like to go along with me, one to lift me in and off my wheel chair and one to keep me warm at nigh and change my nappies.[=P](Jester)(Jester)


That'll be the day John, I'll believe that when I see it! (*))


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> On TV this morning they said they would have to replace the engine.


Put in a slow poke nucke .


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

See :

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2016/...istoric-ss-united-states-to-its-former-glory/

It will be interesting to see what happens - can a 64 year old ship really be an economical refurbishment ?


----------



## litz (Aug 20, 2012)

They were throwing around numbers like 860 million for refurbishment ... compared to $1bil+ for a newbuild, that might actually end up a bargain.

Although, refurbishment is kind of a misnomer in this case ... this ship is complete, but stripped to bare metal ... the challenges _that_ presents would make a fascinating National Geographic or Smithsonian special a few years down the road.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

There have been many previous attempts at fund-raising but no success.
It would be cheaper to build a new one as all costs would be known in advance.

BTW: Fox News is the US equivalent of the Daily Mail. (==D)


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Pie in the sky - I think that is the right quote for this story.

Hawkey01


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Sorry but have to agree with Hawkeye. Last time I saw her was 1968'9 when I was Tug Master in Port Ekizabeth and I thought she was on her way to the 'knackers yard' then. She was in a vfery sorry state. Thats 35 years ago so now she MUST BE delapidated.[=P]


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi It did say may sail again belive it when I see it sam2182sw


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

As per: https://gcaptain.com/crystal-cruises-purchases-historic-ss-united-states/?

A major development today in the ongoing saga to save the SS United States from a trip the scrapyard.

Los Angeles-based Crystal Cruises says it has signed a purchase option for the historic – yet weathered – transatlantic steam ship and plans to refurbish the vessel and return it to oceangoing service as a modern luxury cruise ship.

The announcement was made Thursday by Crystal Cruises together with the SS United States Conservancy preservation group at a press conference at the Manhattan Cruise Terminal in New York City.

Crystal says its goal is to bring the ship into compliance with the latest environmental and safety standards, and returning her to full oceangoing service. In doing so, the company has agreed to cover all costs associated with preserving the ship while undertaking a technical feasibility study, which is expected to be completed by the end of 2016.

The SS United States, aka “America’s Flagship”, has faced an uncertain future over the years and especially in recent months. In October 2015, the SS United States Conservancy, faced with the challenge covering the vessel’s monthly expenses each month, began exploring options for the potential sale and scrapping of the ship. The news ignited an outpouring of public support, which helped the Conservancy raise an additional $600,000 in funds to continue its preservation efforts and negotiations with potential investors, ultimately saving it from the scrapyard.

The Conservancy alluded to today’s good news in late January following a story by the AP that said a deal had been struck to save the ship.

“The prospect of revitalizing the SS United States and reestablishing her as ‘America’s Flagship’ once again is a thrilling one. It will be a very challenging undertaking, but we are determined to apply the dedication and innovation that has always been the ship’s hallmark,” said Crystal President and CEO Edie Rodriguez at Thursday press conference. “We are honored to work with the SS United States Conservancy and government agencies in exploring the technical feasibility study so we can ultimately embark on the journey of transforming her into a sophisticated luxury cruise liner for the modern era.”

See full contents of this very insteresting article in the above mentioned link.

Kind Regards

Tomislav Raymondi.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Woodend

If you google SS United States and then scroll across to Google NEWS there are a lot of reports on the intentions and also some bang up to date pictures of her present condition.

So very sad to see her in this condition and in my view beyond economic recovery. Savagely ransacked and soulless.

I have always favoured the lines of the SS France over the United States, nevertheless she is dear to all those who are striving to save her.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Keltic Star said:


> There have been many previous attempts at fund-raising but no success.
> It would be cheaper to build a new one as all costs would be known in advance.
> 
> BTW: Fox News is the US equivalent of the Daily Mail. (==D)


I agree ; it would have to meet SOLAS if refurbished and the insulation ; fire division is very different from the original build . Derek


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't think that "United States" was ever successful commercially. She was subsidised by the US Government for all her short career, as she had been built, like so many previous liners, with the view of being used as a rapid troop transport. She had been launched just at the time that Trans Atlantic air travel was rapidly becoming "The way to cross." When Boeing built the 747, they practically finished the Atlantic Ferry. In any case, no passenger liners were used to move troops around until it kicked off in the Falklands, or Malvinas for our South American members.

Roy.


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

I wonder how she will pass a stability test? She is so narrow gutted I would imagine she would need sponsons added or something. I did a passenger ship years ago in Newport News shipyard that they had to add sponsons to to get past stability testing and she was a beamy old thing to start with. Anyways I will be staring at her for the next month as I start my next tanker at Philly shipyard and dinner at IKEA now and again gives a great view. She looks very ethereal sitting there. Totally agree that France was the best looking of her era. I say let the poor old girl go.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

R651400 said:


> Apart from speed ss United States was an ugly duckling and could never compare with any contemporary that came out of the Italian shipyards.


There are no such things as ugly ships; some are simply better looking than others.


----------



## Crewman701 (Feb 21, 2016)

*I agree not the nicest looking ship*



R651400 said:


> Apart from speed ss United States was an ugly duckling and could never compare with any contemporary that came out of the Italian shipyards.


Hi I have been on ships passed by the United States and both the queen Mary and queen Elizabeth, and the United States did not look anywhere near as nice as the queen Mary at speed crewman 701 Devon ..


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Crewman701 said:


> Hi I have been on ships passed by the United States and both the queen Mary and queen Elizabeth, and the United States did not look anywhere near as nice as the queen Mary at speed crewman 701 Devon ..



And none of them came even close to matching the most beautiful of all transatlantic liners - French Line's Normandie.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

I also believe in Santa Claus and the tooth fairy.
Not going to happen as its a heap of rusting junk now and the good fairy would now have trouble granting this wish


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

I will second you're motion Lakercapt

Greg Hayden


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Reference comments about the lines of United States. She looked different because she had a lower superstructure, which made her look less substantial compared with her contemporaries. I think more consideration was given to her alternative designed role of a fast troop ship, than a passenger liner. She used as much non flammable or fire retardant materials than other vessels too.
There is nothing wrong with the lines of her hull, she just needs an extra deck or two on top. But somehow I think that will be just a dream now.

Roy.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Nothing wrong with her lines at all given her record breaking Blue Riband runs; 35.59 Knots Eastbound 3-7 July 1952, and 34.51 Knots Westbound 11-15 July 1952. Her record has never been broken.

Please, do not mention those sampans, catamarans or, whatever, that vie for the Haynes Trophy.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Blue Riband holder... Fine.
BUT .. They certainly messed up her styling.

As if the topside/superstructure aesthetic imbalance wasn't enough, they had to top it off with those disproportionately large funnels.


----------



## steamer659 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think that for the time she was built, the "Big U" was a technical wonder- Thanks to the efforts of her designer... Aluminum Alloy superstructure and stacks considerably reduced the lightship weight and allowed for a lower hp/t ratio to accommodate the largest turbine sets to power her at those high speeds.

The results of the devastating fire aboard the "Morro Castle" left an obvious imprint on Mr. Gibb's thinking- thus the fireproofing. Let us remember that a large amount of US Liners suffered fires (especially later in life) until the building rules were changed. The SS Malolo's sea trial collision (1927) and resultant flooding without sinking was a testament to Mr. Gibb's design prowess.

Shamefully, this vessel had literally been left to rot since 1969. From 1969 until early 1981 she was carefully preserved and laid up at Norfolk. Then the US Maritime Administration and MSC decided to try and utilize her to be converted to a Hospital Ship... The results of the surveys and etc have never been made public, but in talking to some of the yard superintendents at Norshipco right afterwards- they stated that there was a lot of corrosion in way of the vessel's main deck at the attachment points to the aluminum superstructure...

I believe that the largest cost of conversion however, would have been the insulation abatement and removal, she was fully joined out with asbestos backed and based joiner panels throughout the vessel.

After being returned to lay up after the surveys and dry-dock surveys, most of the interior stuff was auctioned off, while she was originally sealed and dehumidified, now she was "open"... In 1991 she was again sold...

Be it what it may, this is a tragedy to say the very least...


----------



## TC2 (May 31, 2011)

It will set sail with the Titanic that the aussie gent is building


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Pete D Pirate said:


> Blue Riband holder... Fine.
> BUT .. They certainly messed up her styling.
> 
> As if the topside/superstructure aesthetic imbalance wasn't enough, they had to top it off with those disproportionately large funnels.


Did you ever see the Pasteur?


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Samsette said:


> Did you ever see the Pasteur?


Having just had a look at it in the Gallery, I can answer... 'No, thankfully'. (EEK)


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Just a thought - It could become an attraction again, tourism etc. - As the largest artificial reef wreck ship! Kill all the birds with one stone.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Neil McInnes (Jun 24, 2005)

You can forget (Palmers) new Titanic as his companies are folding by the day.


----------



## YM-Mundrabilla (Mar 29, 2008)

TC2 said:


> It will set sail with the Titanic that the aussie gent is building


'Gent' - that is Clive Palmer who is a self serving politician and so-called businessman. (Cloud)


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Further idea.........Lash "Gent" Clive Palmer to the Big U wheel, tow out, detonate and create artificial reef with added attraction of real "Pirate" skeleton.......As I say, kill all the birds with one stone!


----------

